# OBS .52.08b Crossbar



## qqStrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Using 3.5 audio cable - setting up crossbar. 

Every time you switch between preview, streaming, and stop. You have to go back in and setup crossbar again. Please make it so this setting is saved universally.

Thank you.


----------



## paibox (Jul 10, 2013)

This is not something we can change, it is entirely dependent on the drivers for the device itself. You would have to contact the people who made whichever device it is that you're using.


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know if this is OBS' fault or not - I have heard of this happening but I don't know the cause, whether it'd OBS itself or not.  I need more data unfortunately (also probably wrong thread)


----------



## crono141 (Nov 11, 2013)

I just ran into this problem myself with my ATI TV Wonder and trying to get a video stream from the composite input.  The crossbar defaults to the first input every time the hardware is initialized (in essence, resetting the crossbar).  Would it not be possible as part of the video source plugin to change the crossbar channel to the correct one every time a stream is started?  Is it not possible to pass this information to the driver from OBS software?  I think DScaler is capable of setting the default input on software launch so you don't need to manually set it every time, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2013)

They still make TV wonders?  Those things are ancient.

I'm not entirely sure what's going on with the crossbar stuff even to this day -- I'm sort of hesitant to go over it just because OBS1 will eventually be deprecated, I plan on entirely rewriting the device code and fix all these problems once and for all (great last words).

Things are resetting and I can't seem to figure out why or replicate it reliably on my system.  It's like some devices work, some don't, and I'm totally baffled why this happens.


----------



## crono141 (Nov 20, 2013)

Don't worry about it on my account. I ordered an elgato hd today which should suffice very nicely.  I am super interested in the rewrite, though.  Can hardly wait, even.


----------

